# Two For Two



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

This past weekend was Youth Turkey Season in Southern Illinois. Most rewarding hunt I think I've ever had. Managed to call in a jake for my youngest son Saturday morning, followed by a nice gobbler on Sunday for my oldest son. First bird for both of them. I've shot my share of turkey's but none will be remebered like these two!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Man your lucky!!! Didnt get drawn for the weekend that I wanted this year but got my second choice, just have to wait until mid May to hunt. Cant wait to hear the woods fill with the thunder of a gobbler again. Counting the days. Nice work getting your kids in the woods and after some turkeys, what a rush!!! Was it there first turkeys?


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes, first bird for both boys. Thank God the older son shot a Gobbler on Sunday, one upping his younger brother who shot a jake Saturday. You know how sibling rivalry is and I didn't want to listen to it until next year :lol: .......... now it's Dad's turn to take a crack at them.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nothing like getting your first bird under your belt. Took me 2 years and been hooked ever since!! Good luck on getting your bird, shoot straight. What is a good size bird in your area weight wise. Ive shot 4 toms now and none have been over 23 pounds. Lookin for that 25+ lber, think I may have found him this year though!!


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Not uncommon at all for 20+ pounds. The gobbler he shot was 21lb. I took a tom a couple of years back out of the same timber that went just shy of 24lbs. That's my biggest to date.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Let me know if you tag the 25+lbs. That would be a very nice bird.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Will Do!! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

End up shootin a tom yet? Turkeys been gooblin like crazy around my area. Cant wait to get out a pound one!! Couple more weeks though.


----------

